# I need BIGGER buds!!



## BuckeyeBud (Sep 7, 2011)

Is there any way to make your buds bigger?


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 7, 2011)

Stronger glasses?

Or, improving your growing skills.

Wet


----------



## Growdude (Sep 7, 2011)

I found strain has alot to do with it as well.

My blueberry didnt produce even half as much as my white widow.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 8, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2011)

There are many factors to getting bigger buds, but I am with Growdude--strain plays a big part.  I have had different strains under the same conditions and had certain strains double or triple the production of another strain.


----------



## BuckeyeBud (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your help...I still got some time. I'm not sure what strain it is I got the seeds from a bag of fire. But by the look of the leaves I would say She's mostly Sativa strain. She's about 9 ft with purple in the stalk and branches. Almost looks like a misty. Ill try to get some picks up


----------



## Growdude (Sep 8, 2011)

I also think its got to do with how you train, or dont train your plant.

A plant that is LST'd or topped that makes for more bud sites but smaller buds overall vs a non topped single cola plant.

If you look at White Widow Monsters in my sig you will see how I grew buds as big around as 2 litter bottles and twice as long.

Basicly they grew non topped from clone, I removed most lower branches to where they looked like a corn stalk almost.
This grew single cola plants with buds 3 ft long.

Not that the harvest is any better than a topped plant because its still one big bud.
There is also an increased risk of bud rot with huge cola's.

Check em out http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=27767&d=1182396036

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=27699&d=1182291994


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 8, 2011)

BuckeyeBud said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody for your help...I still got some time. I'm not sure what strain it is I got the seeds from a bag of fire. But by the look of the leaves I would say She's mostly Sativa strain. She's about 9 ft with purple in the stalk and branches. Almost looks like a misty. Ill try to get some picks up



Part of the trouble with bagseed is that you only know 1/2 of the genetics--the pollen could have come from ditch weed or it could have selfed, leaving yourself much more prone to hermies.  

What are your temps like at night.  Cold will cause the plant to purple up and it has nothing at all to do with strain.


----------



## BuckeyeBud (Sep 8, 2011)

Hemp goddess, lowest temp its got so far is about 60 degrees. idk everybody check it out, tell me what u think... my pics are bad resolution though. go to my:  buds on bottom not on top thread


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2011)

looks like yer pics didn't attach. You may have to resize them down to about 900 by 700 or 700 by 900. Then try to reattach them.

It's almost impossible to tell you how to make your buds bigger without knowing what you are doing now. If you are doing everything right then it could just be the phenotype of the strain. But there are multiple things you could be doing wrong that is affecting them.


----------



## BuckeyeBud (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah just need to be patient. Thanks all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2011)

Where are the pics?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Where are the pics?


 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=715795&postcount=4


----------



## BuckeyeBud (Sep 9, 2011)

frosty


----------



## Classic (Sep 9, 2011)

They're just getting started and need more time.


----------



## BuckeyeBud (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what kind of strain I have?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2011)

The smokable kind 

Seriously, I doubt even a seasoned breeder could just look at pics and be able to tell the strain


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2011)

*No one* can tell strain by looking at a plant.

I would estimate that you probably have 6 weeks or more until this plant is finished from the size of the buds in the pics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2011)

Impossable to Know the strain by a picture...Hell its even Hard to know the strain when You have the Lables for them and some Little one pulls them all out:doh:  Now I can tell what My Hossier Daddy is by the Pink pistils when in flower...anywho...Bigger Buds require More :heart:  Work on the enviorment :aok:

take care and be safe


----------

